# graphtec ce3000-60



## ccc 10 (Dec 14, 2010)

sir, i had bought graphtec ce3000-60 plotter my problem is ihad lost
driver cd.but i had downloaded from graphtec website now i want to
install it on my pc plz guided me with the compelete procedure i am
using win7 & corel x5 plz rply me immedaitely


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 21, 2010)

Usually the instructions for installing a driver will be on the website you got it from.  Driver installation is variable.  Go back to the Graphtec website and see if there are instructions there.  You could also email them.  Otherwise there are plenty of guides on the Net, eg How Do I Install a Computer Driver?. Plenty of other guides if you Google "installing drivers", no quotes.

When I checked back on this thread, an ad for Graphtec was right below so I went to their site.  I picked one driver on the list and on the web page it said, "this is the root folder for the gold cut driver installation. Please see the readme for installation instructions".


----------

